# PRIDE FC 33 Official Discussion



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*PRIDE FC 33: THE SECOND COMING
Event Type: PRIDE FC Pay Per View
Date: February 24, 2007
Location: The Thomas & Mack Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)*​

----------

Fight Card

Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson
Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz
Mauricio Rua vs. Alistair Overeem
Sergei Kharitonov vs. Mike Russow
Hayato Sakurai vs. Mac Danzig
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. SOKOUDJOU
Travis Wiuff vs. James Lee
Kazuo Misaki vs. Frank Trigg
Joachim Hansen vs. Jason Ireland


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope hes not defending it in a rubber match against guess who :thumbsdown:.

I would love to see him fight Liddell or Rogerio Nogueira but the "ground and pound grappling master" :laugh: will probably take the honors and be new champion .


----------



## enigmaboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow I can't wait for this event, I just hope that it will be packed with great fights and a major announcement that will prove to every UFC fan that PrideFC is not died yet.


----------



## IowaMFSFan (Nov 10, 2006)

I"M a huge UFC Fan compared to PrideFC,but I also hope its a big event. I honestly dont wanna see PRide die off,although part of me admits having UFC/Pride rosters combined would make for some very entertaining bouts,but I think having 2 top organizaitons is good for MMA.

It allows debate. People to wonder "what If". Allows alot of up and comers to get title fights which isnt' a bad thing either.

Long post short Go Pride!!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I personally hope its Rogerio. I know alot of people want to see some crazy dream match up but I think hes earned it. Also if it is him Ill wager with anyone that Lil Nog will walk out with the title.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*vBookie for Silva vs Henderson is up, bet your points.*


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *vBookie for Silva vs Henderson is up, bet your points.*


Is this a 100% ?????


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

theres nothing about silva vs henderson on pride offficial site....


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Henderson is not 100% confirmed but is most likely, the betting is up but locked until more confirmation is given. :thumbsup: *


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

too add a little bit of credibility to the rumor (or a little bit MORE...)

Dan Henderson Online


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's official! vBookie is open for this bout.*


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

title fight?


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> title fight?


Of course....


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This matchup was great last time, I just want to see that kind of war again. Back and forth the whole fight. It's the only kind of decision worth watching.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fight card is updated. vBookie for Gomi and Misaki fights are up.*


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive give Dan a good chance of beating Wandy. I'm not saying either will win cuz honestly I don't know. I think its gonna be a great fight and the best mans commin out with the W. I wont be shocked tho if Wandy stomps Dan's face in after delivering those haymakers and knees.


----------



## Kirkardo (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope Wanderlia wins and then calls out the Iceman in America again. I think Silva will beat chuck. Silva is a crazy man. Chuck is saying that hes not afraid to fight cro cop.. Sayin git is one thing but actuallly doing it is another thing.


----------



## coollax (Feb 11, 2007)

which match?
all matchs r sucks pride lost their way 
its fo jap n usa what the~~~


----------



## prynce (Nov 20, 2006)

Pride is flirting with Dana, having an event on UFC's soil. Showing off their fighters...the fighters Dana can only wish he has under the UFC title.

I think Wandy is going to win for sure, he's the more hungrier and crazier of the two.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

I absolutely adore this card, many of my fav fighters on here, though some of the mtchuos seem a bit one-sided

I think Silva is probably going to win but Dan stands a very good chance and it is on his home soil.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

This is a great card. according to mmaweekly, there are 12 fighters ranked in the top ten. Six of them fighting each other. It's a lot better than most cards, regardless of organization.
I want to watch Pride 33 in a bar in New Orleans, but I don't know how to find one. Pride's website wasn't much help. I guess I'll have to keep calling sports bars when I get into town. Any ideas?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why am I not shocked that Pride has Rogerio facing some guy who is 2-1?


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

Damone said:


> Why am I not shocked that Pride has Rogerio facing some guy who is 2-1?


Pretty hard to defend that bout, but even if it wasn't on the card, it would still be a great card.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey it says on the first page...


Cung Le vs TBA????? no way!! is this confirmed that he is fighting?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

brief said:


> Pretty hard to defend that bout, but even if it wasn't on the card, it would still be a great card.


I'm looking forward to Gomi vs Diaz and Trigg vs Misaki. I guess it'll be nice to see Shogun kick Overeem's ass again, but that's been done. Hendo vs Silva is a fight I couldn't care any less about. Silva already gave him a manly beatdown. No need to see it again.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

Man I can't wait to see Shogun Rua and Alistar! 

If you guys watched Real Deal can you tell me exactly why Shogun fought like he was sick/injured?

Don't make fun of me if he was sick/injured. lol


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

A couple of updates to the card. Sergei Kharitonov vs. Mike Russow has been officially added, and Kazuhiro Nakamura is out with a knee injury.


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

This is such a no win situation for Silva. He's supposed to try to knock a guy out that he should have knocked out the first time. And Henderson is not very easy to knock out. It could be a great fight or it could look like the last one. Hendo thiks he's a much better fighter now, others don't think so. We'll all find out soon.


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Possibly Moronic Question*

Question: Is it okay, then, for a fighter like Diaz to fight in Pride when he usually fights in the UFC?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Diaz is done with the UFC for now. His last fight was against Tibau.


----------



## Highway61 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Diaz is done with the UFC for now. His last fight was against Tibau.


Thank you very much for answering my question.

Is there a reason that Diaz is no longer with UFC? Wasn't getting the fights he wanted?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Diaz didn't like the judging and rules in the UFC. He wanted to branch out and fight elsewhere. He was going to fight Thomas Denny in I believe Gracie Fighting Championship, but that got postponed(Which usually means it ain't happening). He then signed with Pride.

Here's my question: I hear Diaz is signed with EXC as well. Is this true?


----------



## Striker122 (Dec 31, 2006)

COOL! Triggs coming back to Pride!  

WANDERLEI SILVA!!!!


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

I want Henderson to win but I think Silva is a better fighter. It should be a good fight though.


----------



## jackos21 (Nov 19, 2006)

Is Pride 33 on dish network tonight?:dunno:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ireland hung tough for quite some time, but Hansen finally gets the verbal tap-out via armbar.

Pretty good opener...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is the results to the first fight








*Joachim Hansen* def. Jason Ireland via Submission (Armbar) in the 3rd @ 2:33


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Frank Trigg - Unanimous Decision win baby.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I was just getting ready to post it lol. I'm 2-0 so far.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Lee with a pretty impressive submission victory.

3-0.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, that was a surprising win.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*WOW.*

Rogerio gets *ROCKED!*

Good night!

I agree with Barnett....that looked like a CAR ACCIDENT.

Dude was throwin' BOMBS.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

IM stunned, stunned, stunned, stunned, stunned....did I mention im stunned....


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wow are you serious, i wish i could see this.

23 seconds!!!!! thats insane


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Organik's gonna be pissed. His captain just got destroyed.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Its time for my fantasy domination to begin:cheeky4: "I cant wait to beat an American in America" god I love you Mach.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Wise said:


> IM stunned, stunned, stunned, stunned, stunned....did I mention im stunned....


Dawg, I'm beyond stunned. I had to go outside to check if the sky was green. 

We have stepped into another universe.

This is bizarro world. 

Holy Fedor!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Good night Mac.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hes hanging from the rafters now


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Wise said:


> Hes hanging from the rafters now


Sakurai = +13


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

what was Russow whining about? no doubt that was a tap. Now here comes my dark horse pick. go overeem!


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

HAHA, I kept waiting for Shogun to just stomp his face in. Oh well, looks like he didnt need it:cheeky4:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*AND IT IS ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL OVER!*

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

hell yeah. shogun looked shakey for the first 2-3 minutes but once he got the takedown it was all over. pretty exciting fight.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

hmmm well at least i won on Hansen...to bad Overeem couldn't keep it standing  Shogun may very well be the best in his division right now and that includes Wandy.

Can Diaz extinguish the fireball kid? this should be an interesting fight. then again i've said that before...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Word 'em up, yo. My dawg Shogun in the hizzle fo shizzle, dawgs.

Overeem remains Pride's Elvis Sinosic. We need another Sergei vs Overeem fight. The loser goes away.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Time for Nick to do his thing...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

fight of the night coming up. i really think this one is gonna be the most exciting. gomi vs diaz...should be fun :thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Atta' Boy Nick!!

Round 1 = DIAZ


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

War Diaz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

what a slug fest this is turning into! Gomi better get his hands up or hes taking a nap


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

gomi looked out on his feet...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Diaz is bringing the pain!!! Come on Nick!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Over!!!

Gomi is finished...Nick pwned his ass.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Diaz Freakin Wins I Love You Ogm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

oh shit. that was a battle. diaz showed some heart there.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

that was such an awesome fight. nice submission by Diaz. when does he get his title shot 

Diaz via gogoplata


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

damn look at how ****ed up the cut is under his right eye


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I just shit my pants, WHERES MY BOYS TITLE!!!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

that cut under diaz's eye was sick. he's lucky he ended it quick on the ground or he would have been fighting blind.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn gomi was just owning Nick in the half of the first round.. Nick got dropped with one big punch. But after he survived the storm, It was nick the rest of the way. Gomi did cut Nick bad under his eye from a knee shot.. but it didn't matter. =) They were throwing bomb after bombs on the feet. =)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You can tell...Gomi was running on empty.

He thought it was over with that one big shot.

You can't stop Nick. C'mon man...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gomi vs Diaz was everything that I love about MMA rolled into one swank ass fight. 

Man, that ruled.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

United States anthem wth..now they have to play brazils as well...stop fooling around, lets get to the fight! sometimes i wish PPV's has fastforward..


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

This fight is very even right now.

Silva put some punches in bunches together in the last 10 seconds of Round 1....Hendo laughs as the round ends.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

2nd round all Hendo.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dan owned Silva in the 2nd round. landed some big bombs towards the end of that round. Silva was on his back the whole time.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Dan did a great job controlling Silva in the 2nd...


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hendo Wins Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Silva Goes Down.*


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dan ko'ed Silva!! 3 round KO!!1 A new middle weight champ!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

woooooow. that was sick. big ups to hendo.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Hendo dropped a *HUGE* elbow on Wandy after he was OUT COLD.

 

Atta' boy Dan.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Ko, had some nasty ass trades and Hendo just caught him with a sick left. Silva was done before he hit the mat, 3-0 baby!!!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You hear that? That's the sound of Chuck vs Wandy deflating.

...Not that it was ever going to happen anyway.

Wow, the end is really near.

It's time for Shogun to take what's rightfully his.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing. Chuck would probably beat Wandy anyways.  

I'm sure ricefarmer is sick to his stomache right now.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Who knows perhaps a Henderson v Liddell match will be pushed for.

Then again for some reason that doesn't capture the imagination as much as much feared axe murderer v the iceman.

Oh well, it looks like a downward slope for Silva now.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, seems like it was a pretty good show... some good fights, right? Diaz shocked the world it seemed, and this was the end of Wandy... he'll never recover...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Great event...I really enjoyed it.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for DSE.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

wow the world ratings has just gotten all ****ed up after one event trigg is now up there with the top dogs at 185 lil nog got KOed making the other guy a contender and the first person to stop a Nog gomi got subbed making diaz a top contender at 160 wanderlei got KO'd and now hendo hold 2 belts * WTF*


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Who knows perhaps a Henderson v Liddell match will be pushed for.


I'd rather see Hendo vs Shogun, personally.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

wandy looked horrible tonight, I still think he has a chance to come back strong though. i think getting knocked out by Crocop has shot his confidence. now wandy knows how Rampage felt. on the bright side now we can see if Shogun really is the best in the divison. Shogun vs Henderson ASAP please Pride


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought I saw some toe nail marks on Wandy's skull during this fight.

Maybe that fight was still "on his mind."


----------



## 2dmax (Dec 31, 2006)

wow what a great card!!! gotta give it up to nick diaz,i didnt think he had it in him!!! gomi i thought was faking but he really was gased bad.....gomi droped diaz but couldnt finish him off.....congrats to diaz,,man that eye was really bad,,its gonna leave a mark thats for sure......nice win for henderson as well!!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*All Pride 33 vBookie bets have been settled. Congratulations to the winners.*


----------



## gabester76 (Oct 16, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> I thought I saw some toe nail marks on Wandy's skull during this fight.
> 
> Maybe that fight was still "on his mind."



nice av dude...do you have a link to the whole fight>?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wtf, did Gomi think he could walk through Diaz and just beat him with one big punch?

He was totally out of shape, he better have a damn good excuse as to why he gassed so damn fast!


----------



## KTs_2007 (Feb 26, 2007)

First of all hello to everyone,this is my first post.I think Wanderlei is not anymore the fighter he used to be and that's probably because of his style.I mean this all out attack way he fights is good for younger fighters with good reflexes,speed and stamina but once you get older you need to develop other techniques as well(mainly wrestling).Shogun on the other hand seems to me more complete as a fighter so here's his big chance!doesn't anyone wanna see a rematch with Coleman as well?


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

KTs_2007 said:


> First of all hello to everyone,this is my first post.I think Wanderlei is not anymore the fighter he used to be and that's probably because of his style.I mean this all out attack way he fights is good for younger fighters with good reflexes,speed and stamina but once you get older you need to develop other techniques as well(mainly wrestling).Shogun on the other hand seems to me more complete as a fighter so here's his big chance!doesn't anyone wanna see a rematch with Coleman as well?


I fear Wandy may never be thae same after the beating he took from Mirko. I hope he comes back strong. I agree this is Shogun's chance to take his rightful place as master of the 205 lbs. division, but he's going to have to beat Dan Henderson first and that's easier said than done. If and when this match happens, it should be a barn burner. First things first though, I'd like to see Dan defend his WW belt.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow, I always thought Henderson was badass but he earned some new respect from me saturday. Hendo is the man.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

KTs_2007 said:


> First of all hello to everyone,this is my first post.I think Wanderlei is not anymore the fighter he used to be and that's probably because of his style.I mean this all out attack way he fights is good for younger fighters with good reflexes,speed and stamina but once you get older you need to develop other techniques as well(mainly wrestling).Shogun on the other hand seems to me more complete as a fighter so here's his big chance!doesn't anyone wanna see a rematch with Coleman as well?


Man, you guys are crazy. Wanderlei loses a couple of fights and all of a sudden he isnt the fighter he used to be. Just wait, he will be back and be even a better fighter. He is only 30, that is not that old. He was just getting too cocky with all of his wins and being the champ for such a long time he forgot what he was fighting for. Now he has to fight even harder to get the belt back and he will. He will go back to being the old "Axe Murderer" that gave us so many good fights and he will continue to give us good fights. You will see an even better Wandy when he comes back.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Vince, I have to agree with you about Wandy not being old and that he might return a better fighter, but I have to agree with the other person that he didn't appear as aggressive in this fight. I think it might have been due to Henderson's style or maybe Silva did change and lost his hunger but that was not the typical Silva people are use to seeing. 
Silva lost two fights in a roll and it was against two great fighters, not a couple. I think Silva might've got too cocky and got his confidence shattered. I hope that makes him train harder and come back as a better fighter. Anyways, that was a great fight. Henderson was awesome, like he usually is. He deserves the title.


----------



## torihada (Dec 22, 2006)

Does anyone know PRIDE33 Silva, Haritonofu entrance theme?


----------

